# Pompano Heaven II



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jimmy and I were scouting for some Redfish spots for the upcoming IFA next weekend Yesterday (Saturday) and we put the boat in the water at Cotton Bayou and ran East checked a few Inshore/Bay spots and then the Pensacola Pass. As we made the outside of the pass the Gulf looked like Pond Water so we decided to make the trip back to OB on the outside. We went less than a mile very close to the beach and I saw a couple of Pompano Skip across the water's surface. It was almost like we went into autopilot, a quick retie, both of us climbed up into the tower and two Pompano Jigs were airborne and headed toward the first pod of fish we saw from the tower. The next 2 hours were as good as it gets, and way better than anyone should expect.

We saw a huge number of fish and had as much fun as anyone should be allowed to have. The fish were very large, we seen several that would have made the 5lb mark. We kept 2 apiece for the table. (Pictures to follow) 

If you have never done this, find a way to get out there, in my opinion it is the absolute finest, most sporting fishing we have available in our part of the world. Six pound Mono and a 1/4 to 1/2 oz Pompano Jig and trying to hook large Pompano that can be picking and difficult to fool, and you have a ton of sport before you even get a hook into a fish. After hooking one, They are Incredible on very light tackle. 

We had an Absolute Blast.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like great fun. Have often thought about anchoring and fishing from my boats tower to the west of caucus shaol during the pompano runs fall and or spring.

Have also heard that pomps will skip up in the wake of a boat that is trolling slow over a shallow bottom if they are present, but have never seen it. Were they in your wake when they skipped up? 
Mark


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I went friday afternoon and there where schools everywhere! It was crazy!!! I caught a couple!


----------



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

you think you could see the pomps from the beach early in the morning just walking west and looking in between the bar???


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a pic of the 4 that we chose to keep. 

Some of the Pompano I seen skipping were in the wake but most of them were in front of the boat as we idled down the beach. That is most likely why I seen them in front of the boat instead of in our wake, because we were not on plane, but idling down the beach. 

Yes you could see some fish from the beach but not near the number that we saw from the tower. Walking the beach and sight fishing them is one of my favorite things to do, but as far as numbers of fish spotted a boat is going to increase the number you see dramatically. 

Incredible Morning.


----------



## buschwacker (Apr 20, 2010)

Me and a buddy fished that same stetch of beach the same morning. We did see a few...15-20 caught 1 10:00-1:00pm. Just wondering if you were in front of us or behind us. We never saw another boat riding the beach.I do share your passion for sight fishing pompano. Way cool fishery!!!  850-390-3166


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That was a nice catch. Thanks for stopping by and showing me afterward


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

buschwacker said:


> Me and a buddy fished that same stetch of beach the same morning. We did see a few...15-20 caught 1 10:00-1:00pm. Just wondering if you were in front of us or behind us. We never saw another boat riding the beach.I do share your passion for sight fishing pompano. Way cool fishery!!! 850-390-3166


 

*We would have been in front of you by about 2 to 3 hours. We were back at Perdido Pass by about 11:00am. *


----------

